# Please don't rate Arm Pit Cream's posts dumb or autistic, thank you



## Kamov Ka-52 (May 28, 2020)

It really hurts @Arm Pit Cream's feelings, so please don't.


----------



## AprilRains (May 28, 2020)

Is MatI still okay?


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (May 28, 2020)

AprilRains said:


> Is MatI still okay?


I'm afraid not


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (May 28, 2020)

He only gets mad when you tell him he's being an ass for celebrating WuFlu deaths so that he can seem so smart when his predictions were right.


----------



## AprilRains (May 28, 2020)

Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 said:


> He only gets mad when you tell him he's being an ass for celebrating WuFlu deaths so that he can seem so smart when his predictions were right.


And also at all other times.


----------



## Alcatraz (May 28, 2020)

The only thing stopping me from doing both is that giving double ratings on a single post is impossible.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 28, 2020)

Thank u for the thread kamov but doesn't change your freedom of speech crusade is hilarious when all you want to do is ban users


----------



## Revo (May 28, 2020)

Livin n a Autist Paradise said:


> Time for a ratebombing @Arm Pit Cream


> Joined: Wednesday at 11:06 PM
I wish good luck with that, big brain.


----------



## DecimatedFerret (May 28, 2020)

Gonna cry? Piss your pants maybe? *Maybe shit and cum?*


----------



## Shield Breaker (May 28, 2020)

Whatever you do, don't do it when he's sucking Uncle Joe's dick.


----------



## Army Burger (May 28, 2020)

Can I still call him a niggerfaggot?


----------



## Alpacawitz (May 28, 2020)

DecimatedFerret said:


> Gonna cry? Piss your pants maybe? *Maybe shit and cum?*


Making the porridge?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 28, 2020)

@Arm Pit Cream is a leaf and therefore all of their opinions are gay, cucked and invalid.


----------



## Love Machine (May 28, 2020)

Are you gonna BAWL AND SHRIEK?


----------



## Revo (May 28, 2020)

This thread is similar with Dynastia's thread on @Cucky , but i have doubts  that Kamov's thread will be longer than Dyn's thread.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 28, 2020)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Are you gonna BAWL AND SHRIEK?


Please don't downboat the thread I just made, if you dare negrate it I'll cry while having an autistic fit of rage. I put in a lot of effort and time into finding the right piece to respond to the autistic right wing hugbox known as a&n.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (May 28, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Please don't downboat the thread I just made, if you dare negrate it I'll cry while having an autistic fit of rage. I put in a lot of effort and time into finding the right piece to respond to the autistic right wing hugbox known as a&n.


Cry harder, faggot. Just kidding, you're my fave libtard autist. Now cry harder, faggot.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (May 28, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Please don't downboat the thread I just made, if you dare negrate it I'll cry while having an autistic fit of rage. I put in a lot of effort and time into finding the right piece to respond to the autistic right wing hugbox known as a&n.


Celebrating dead people to own the libs Nazis makes my pp hard, thank you.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 28, 2020)

Livin n a Autist Paradise said:


> Time for a ratebombing @Arm Pit Cream


He delivered for like 15-20 minutes, i would give a drink upboat if I had access. Top tier sperg, welcome to kiwifarms


----------



## YayLasagna (May 28, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> He delivered for like 15-20 minutes, i would give a drink upboat if I had access. Top tier sperg, welcome to kiwifarms
> View attachment 1327158View attachment 1327159


Damn he sure owned you epic style.


----------



## AprilRains (May 28, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> He delivered for like 15-20 minutes, i would give a drink upboat if I had access. Top tier sperg, welcome to kiwifarms
> View attachment 1327158View attachment 1327159


Sauce for the goose.

Also, you're T&H, you should have access to that reaction. Have you tried it?


----------



## YayLasagna (May 28, 2020)

Livin n a Autist Paradise said:


> I set out with a goal in mind, and I completed it. I'm feeling happy and fulfilled


----------



## Kirito (May 28, 2020)

Free cucky


----------



## Shield Breaker (May 28, 2020)

AprilRains said:


> Sauce for the goose.
> 
> Also, you're T&H, you should have access to that reaction. Have you tried it?



He had his stickers taken away for being a sped. It's why he DMs people who give him bad ratings now instead of revenge rating.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (May 28, 2020)

Who cares about ratings?

Also is it true that Arm Pit Cream is actually a Canuck?


----------



## AprilRains (May 28, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> He had his stickers taken away for being a sped. It's why he DMs people who give him bad ratings now instead of revenge rating.


Good Lord, how completely pathetic.

APC? More like KYS.


----------



## SIGSEGV (May 28, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> He delivered for like 15-20 minutes, i would give a drink upboat if I had access. Top tier sperg, welcome to kiwifarms
> View attachment 1327158View attachment 1327159


Based reta᠎rd


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 28, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> He had his stickers taken away for being a sped. It's why he DMs people who give him bad ratings now instead of revenge rating.


More that you consistently downboat posts saying people shouldn't kill pedophiles, you just notice that kind of thing. You'd have to be autistic to take a phrase like "artists are queers" seriously when I'm replying to a fucking @Y2K Baby post. I am allowed to inquire about that and that I've had to ask like 4 or 5 times now with no proper response or even rejection of my claims seems pretty odd. 
You downboat dozens of my posts, I'm allowed to ask you about the intent but I guess you can't tell whats a joke because of your chromosomes, in more then one way.


----------



## Shield Breaker (May 28, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> More that you consistently downboat posts saying people shouldn't kill pedophiles, you just notice that kind of thing. You'd have to be autistic to take a phrase like "artists are queers" seriously when I'm replying to a fucking @Y2K Baby post. I am allowed to inquire about that and that I've had to ask like 4 or 5 times now with no proper response or even rejection of my claims seems pretty odd.
> You downboat dozens of my posts, I'm allowed to ask you about the intent but I guess you can't tell whats a joke because of your chromosomes, in more then one way.



I have told you repeatedly I don't know what you're talking about. How is 'what the fuck do you mean, nígga?' not a proper response? Truth is your faggot maple leaf ass is trying to stir up drama again.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 28, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> More that you consistently downboat posts saying people shouldn't kill pedophiles, you just notice that kind of thing. You'd have to be autistic to take a phrase like "artists are queers" seriously when I'm replying to a fucking @Y2K Baby post. I am allowed to inquire about that and that I've had to ask like 4 or 5 times now with no proper response or even rejection of my claims seems pretty odd.
> You downboat dozens of my posts, I'm allowed to ask you about the intent but I guess you can't tell whats a joke because of your chromosomes, in more then one way.


Tighten up your grammar, punctuation, spelling and the fine art of making a coherent point. This is real grade-school stuff, champ.


----------



## AprilRains (May 28, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> You downboat dozens of my posts, I'm allowed to ask you about the intent but I guess you can't tell whats a joke because of your chromosomes, in more then one way.


The sheer force of your own hypocrisy should slam your jaw shut and paralyze your fingers.


----------



## Spl00gies (May 28, 2020)

BARMY ARMY!


----------



## Monika H. (May 28, 2020)

I log off for three-four hours and autism explodes all again.
This is like the third case in a week, the 'rona isolation is really frying up spergs' brains.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (May 28, 2020)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> Who cares about ratings?
> 
> Also is it true that Arm Pit Cream is actually a Canuck?


jannies obviously care very much about ratings if they actually made a button to disable a user's ability to rate. let's hope Trump's EO today puts all jannies in their place once and for all.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 28, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> downboat


What the fuck is a downboat?

it's a down vote faggot, this isn't reddit.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (May 28, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> He had his stickers taken away for being a sped. It's why he DMs people who give him bad ratings now instead of revenge rating.



There's a difference between posting on someone's profile page and sending them DMs, you know...

...unless they use DMs _now._


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (May 28, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> More that you consistently downboat posts saying people shouldn't kill pedophiles, you just notice that kind of thing. You'd have to be autistic to take a phrase like "artists are queers" seriously when I'm replying to a fucking @Y2K Baby post. I am allowed to inquire about that and that I've had to ask like 4 or 5 times now with no proper response or even rejection of my claims seems pretty odd.
> You downboat dozens of my posts, I'm allowed to ask you about the intent but I guess you can't tell whats a joke because of your chromosomes, in more then one way.



ArmPit hasn't been the same ever sense Tuscan got banned. I mean he is the exact same but even more spergy.

Its ok buddy Im sure you can find Tuscans 30th alt account and have a pozrate loop going again.


----------



## JimmyNugget (May 28, 2020)

A and H is negrate central if you're not a certified GOP card holder. Arm Pit Cream's negrates come with the territory.


----------



## drain (May 28, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> More that you consistently downboat posts



dude lmao colorful stickers aren't downvotes, they're just colorful stickers this isnt reddit man haha


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (May 28, 2020)

Who's that?


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (May 28, 2020)

OK fine I personally think he's a faggot who deserves all those le reddit stickers but I will contain myself, however as payment you will have to take his place, I accept your noble sacrifice so I will spend the next 2 hours of my worthless live rating your posts instead, salutes.


----------



## KiwiJoe (May 28, 2020)

Nagatoro is a pretty legit manga don't know why he went chimped-out on that guy who had a pfp of that in the Minnesota thread but eh.



Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> Who cares about ratings?
> 
> Also is it true that Arm Pit Cream is actually a Canuck?


There was one time he posted a Google link and it had .ca at the end of it. That's what I saw as 'proof' though.


----------



## Meat Pickle (May 28, 2020)

Normally I would post how OP is a fag for telling me what ratings I should or shouldn't give to a certain user, but in this case, I just find this thing hilarious how some users are going in nuclear sperg rage because @Arm Pit Cream posted an anti-Trump article. Even more ironic, I find Arm Pit Cream one of the more conservative users here.


----------



## KiwiJoe (May 28, 2020)

Pickelhaube said:


> Normally I would post how OP is a fag for telling me what ratings I should or shouldn't give to a certain user, but in this case, I just find this thing hilarious how some users are going in nuclear sperg rage because @Arm Pit Cream posted an anti-Trump article. Even more ironic, I find Arm Pit Cream one of the more conservative users here.


I don't get the APC hatewagon either and it's pretty obvious that he's quite conservative in the non-cucked way. Some people think he's a Liberal yet he always names the Jews just as much as any other A&N user and I never actually seen him speaking any talking points about being a Liberal. The main thing about him is that he's kind've like a contrarian and isn't a fan of bandwagons or hugboxes I guess. The 'bandwagon' of A&N is Pro-Trump (unless its an article that mentions Israel then you can shit on him for that for free) and occasionally red scare mongering as if communism is an actual relevant ideology in this modern day. I don't use A&N but that was where I last remembered it.

APC likes to talk about how he likes Biden but thats mostly to spite the predominantly Pro-Trump A&N, assuming he is actually Canadian its not like he can vote for Biden either. 

If anything I want to hear his stance on Canadian politics. Makes me wonder what did APC voted for in the last Canadian elections or who he supports up there. Maxime Bernier I guess?


----------



## Niggernerd (May 28, 2020)

DecimatedFerret said:


> Gonna cry? Piss your pants maybe? *Maybe shit and cum?*


But what if you cum shit?


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (May 28, 2020)

KiwiJoe said:


> Nagatoro is a pretty legit manga don't know why he went chimped-out on that guy who had a pfp of that in the Minnesota thread but eh.



What happened? 

Also colorful stickers I cannot rn.....


----------



## KiwiJoe (May 28, 2020)

jellycar said:


> What happened?
> 
> Also colorful stickers I cannot rn.....





			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/may-2020-minneapolis-riots.70231/post-6558420
		

I guess this is what two weeks of no neg ratings does to a man...


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 28, 2020)

AprilRains said:


> The sheer force of your own hypocrisy should slam your jaw shut and paralyze your fingers.


That'd be a pretty epic moment.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 28, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> He had his stickers taken away for being a sped. It's why he DMs people who give him bad ratings now instead of revenge rating.



I thought this was a manly forum for manly men that know how to stand up for themselves.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (May 28, 2020)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> Also is it true that Arm Pit Cream is actually a Canuck?


Please, Please, Ladies and Gentlemen don't call Arm Pit Cream a Canuck, that's some form of -ism. It's not his fault that he/she/xir/xer/kling/klang/klong/whatever is nationality challenged. Now let us dance around a tree and sing kumbaya my lord. Just for those who don't get it: /sneed


----------



## Shield Breaker (May 28, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> I thought this was a manly forum for manly men that know how to stand up for themselves.
> 
> View attachment 1328998



I just responded by laughing at him when he revenge rated me. This pissed the power bottom off so much he and his fellow faggot tuscangarder tried to harass me for two entire weeks like the gayest pair of tough guys you've ever seen. I'm talking after school special levels of autistic bullying attempts. I never complained to staff because it was like having my own pet lolcows right here, and I just shit talked them every time.

I am pretty sure he had his stickers taken away for sitting in Biden threads and negrating anyone who laughed at the demented old pedophile. He has some weird, unironic, infatuation with the dude. Again, I thought it was funny and mocked him for staning the pants shitter in chief.


----------



## KiwiJoe (May 29, 2020)

The real question is the 'identity' of DrJohanAsperger or whatever his name was. He seems to 'back' APC every now and then by liking his posts and negrating when APC couldn't. I don't know if Johan is actually Tuscan though, because it seems like Johan contributes to certain threads decently unlike Tuscan and if he really was he would've been banned a while ago. And I don't think he's APC since APC wouldn't have to make another account already. Even then this could be all different layers of autism and irony to the point it makes my head hurt.


----------



## theshep (May 29, 2020)

Who?


----------



## Pissmaster (May 29, 2020)

theshep said:


> Who?


Aremu Pitto Kureemu


----------



## theshep (May 29, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> Aremu Pitto Kureemu-san


-san or -chan?


----------



## Pissmaster (May 29, 2020)

theshep said:


> -san or -chan?


kun


----------



## Shield Breaker (May 29, 2020)

theshep said:


> -san or -chan?



-trap.


----------



## Pee Cola (May 29, 2020)

TIL @Arm Pit Cream isn't a bot.


----------

